# Teaching English in Mexico



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi All - I did a quick Advanced Search on this topic and didn't get any recent threads on this topic. There was a past thread with useful information but I wanted to revive topic again with a different idea.

*I wanted to see if any retire expats supplement their income with teaching English (or teach to be active or pass the time while in Mexico).*


*To teach, does one need a certificate? (Also note, I'm a dual citizen, so I hope to avoid and work restrictions)*

Currently, I'm 31 and thinking about retirement strategies and plans. I like the idea of teaching English for a little income and more importantly, to stay active in the community while I am retired (hopefully in Mexico).


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

When you say: " I like the idea of teaching English for a little income "

Right, very little income...............


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Balboa said:


> Hi All - I did a quick Advanced Search on this topic and didn't get any recent threads on this topic. There was a past thread with useful information but I wanted to revive topic again with a different idea.
> 
> *I wanted to see if any retire expats supplement their income with teaching English (or teach to be active or pass the time while in Mexico).*
> 
> ...


You like to plan ahead or maybe you have founded a startup and can retire soon.

There are lots of opportunities to help people with their English for no money, just for the social aspect of it. I know several people who do that and I participate in an English language conversation group.

There are lots of opportunities to teach English for pay. Mostly it is for very little pay and possibly long commutes to a company site. Whether you need certification will depend on how you do it: in universities, probably yes; out of your home, probably not; schools, it depends on the school. In any event being a good language teacher requires more than just speaking the language, so some training would be wise.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Kind of surprised our resident English teacher has not chimed in yet, donde esta Isla?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Kind of surprised our resident English teacher has not chimed in yet, donde esta Isla?


I have been really under the weather for several weeks and only now am starting to feel like myself with energy for doing much posting on the forum.

Regarding teaching English in Mexico, I have given up teaching in favor of doing much better paid editing/translating work.

What I would say to the OP is that you would be advised to get some training in teaching English as a Foreign Language, since, obviously, being a native speaker does not automatically qualify you to be an effective teacher. The best known certificate is called the CELTA. It is usually a very intensive month-long program, which can be a bit pricey. Try googling "CELTA training centers in the US" to get an idea of what it's all about. You could also try posting at this website for more up-to-date information than I have at my fingertips: Job Discussion Forums :: View Forum - Mexico.

Good luck!


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I have been really under the weather for several weeks and only now am starting to feel like myself with energy for doing much posting on the forum.
> 
> Regarding teaching English in Mexico, I have given up teaching in favor of doing much better paid editing/translating work.
> 
> ...


Hi Isla Verde! 
Thank you very much for the current update for those interested in teaching English in Mexico. Now I'm a bit more interested in the editing/translating work which you've mentioned!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Balboa said:


> Hi Isla Verde!
> Thank you very much for the current update for those interested in teaching English in Mexico. Now I'm a bit more interested in the editing/translating work which you've mentioned!


Send me a PM, so I can fill you in on how I've segued from teaching English to what I'm doing now.


----------



## Tio Copas (Jul 7, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> Send me a PM, so I can fill you in on how I've segued from teaching English to what I'm doing now.


I would also be interested in the translation/editing gig but I can't find out how to send you a private message.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Click on her name on her post, and a menu will drop down. You can’t send private messages until you have made enough posts in the forums. (Five? Ten?) Once you are allowed to send private messages, it will be an option on the menu that unfolds when you click on someone’s name.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> Click on her name on her post, and a menu will drop down. You can’t send private messages until you have made enough posts in the forums. (Five? Ten?) Once you are allowed to send private messages, it will be an option on the menu that unfolds when you click on someone’s name.


You need to make 5 posts before the PM function kicks in,


----------

